# Muenster



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking at the recipe in Home Cheese Making. I can make this one without a press!! So what kind of mold are you supposed to use? That would be the mold to drain it in not the moldy mold to flavor with. :rofl


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

You can use a Camembert or a Tomme mold.
Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

can we have a recipe for Muenster PLEASE


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah recipes. You know, so I can look and drool over something I'll never make. :rofl

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

prabably me too  gracious I need some milk


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll post the recipe after I make it, hopefully this week. I prefer to post them after I have made it, just in case someone has a question 

Christy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I had to go order a few molds so that I can do it right. GOOD for you in getting a batch going Christy! Now I can ask you questions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I made the one in Ricki Carrol's book and just used the B. linens that we got in the coop. It is in the brine now and I start misting the mold tonight :biggrin

I bought the culture and the mold for swiss today!!!

Christy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Christy, did your B linens perform as expected? I'm on day 10 now and not much of any color developed... Everything was exact as per the Home Cheesemaking recipe except for the aging temp at 68* instead of 60* which was the best I could come up with. Humidity I don't have a way of checking yet but should be high enough...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine didn't develop color either! I wonder... they did say the mold was _most likely_ b linens maybe it is something else :/

Christy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmmm... well at least I know it was yours also and not necessarily an error on my part. Wonder what kind of cheese we have? !


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
I made muenster 2/3 weeks ago, and mine never developed color either :shrug, I used B.linens too. For me though my fridge was too cold (45F), I wasn't sure if that was the problem or if the mold would 'magically' appear under the wax? It smells good though.
Megan

Ps. I found this on Artisan_cheesemakers:
It may work -- perhaps depends on how salty the surface is. Not
that P.c.
> specially dislikes salt, but salt is apt to produce a long-lasting
wet
> surface and P.c. likes it somewhat drier. Linens on the other hand
loves it
> wet, in fact it soon creates its own wet environment.
>
> But ... don't give up on linens, just because you haven't bought
any. It's
> all around you. If the temperatures are ok (not too icy cold),
humidity up,
> and cheese surface never dries off, you'll get B. linens whether
you want it
> or not. Build it and they will come (didn't someone say something
like that?
> I always thought that was a silly movie, but if baseball was an
analogy for
> cheesemaking, then it made sense after all). One way of getting
just the
> right conditions by mistake is by leaving the moist young cheese
wrapped in
> plastic film for a few days.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I just cut my 6 month Muenster. yum! a little dry, almost crumbly, but a creamy melt in your mouth texture. Very salty. Nice deep, nutty flavor without any strong, bitter, or moldy tastes. I had half expected it to get a red tinge under the wax. No color. :/
This muenster is nothing like anything I've had by that name. A similar mild, nutty flavor, but the muenster (from Amish country stores) is soft in a mozarella or maybe jack type. It's been 2-3 years since I had any... Anyone know if this recipe (Ricki Carroll's) could make that type? I doubt with a brine bath that it can make a soft textured cheese....

Now that cheese dreams have resurfaced I am eager for next spring's freshening and we haven't even started drying off from this year! Just yesterday I was looking forward to the break in milking! :lol


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

When I made the muenster(Ricki Carroll's recipe), I misted it for a week, then waxed it to age and was able to get some mold coverage, not as heavy as I'd like but it was a start. Mine was semi-soft, easy to slice, creamy.

I'm not sure what the muenster from the Amish country stores are like, but I did see a jack that was amazinly soft, I'm not sure how they didn't but, I'd like to know too. 



> Now that cheese dreams have resurfaced I am eager for next spring's freshening and we haven't even started drying off from this year! Just yesterday I was looking forward to the break in milking!


Me too! I've started my list of what to do, prepping my kidding kit, and fixing my kid coats, etc. I'm definitely going to make a Parmesan, more muenster, etc.
Megan


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Me too!! I try to make most of my cheese in the spring I just get too busy once summer starts.

Christy


----------

